# Nissan Avenir engine?



## gsp (Feb 18, 2003)

DO you know nissan Avenir GT turbo?
It's 210hp SR20DET power plant with front mount intercooler.
Everybody knows about GTIR engine, but I think it's little hard to put it on, modify something.... lot of work.
Avenir is look like samw as regular SR20DE. you don't worry about the intercooler also.
If you interest it, email me at
[email protected]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

this doesn't go here.. some one move it.. this section is for project cars only.. mostly the ones from nissan performance mag


----------

